# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Poszukuję dobrego chirurga naczyniowego na Śląsku

## Sylwia_L

Hej. Poszukuję dobrego chirurga naczyniowego na Śląsku, gdzie się można śmiało poddać operacji? Ktoś ma może doświadczenia tego typu? Wiadomo, boję się operacji i chciałabym być w dobrych rękach.

----------


## Matra

Cześć. Mnie się dobrze korzysta z usług centrum medycznego Klara ( cm-klara.pl). Mogę polecić. Wszystko tutaj działa jak w Amerykańskich filmach, jeśli chodzi o obsługę pacjenta.  :Smile: )

----------

